# My handsome chap.



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Having a rest after a busy day.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

He is gorgeous.. what's his name? breed, height etc


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

He is Dutch Warmblood KWPN, 16.3, and he is the ripe old age of 18 now.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Very nice boy


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

Here he is in action.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely photo :thumbup1: but no hard hat :w00t:
Sorry - my DH would kill me if I didn't wear my body armour and hat


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

And one more strutting his stuff.


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Lovely photo :thumbup1: but no hard hat :w00t:
> Sorry - my DH would kill me if I didn't wear my body armour and hat


In my defence, that's not me riding, and I had a few words to say too. I never ride without a hat.


----------



## lillyfish (Apr 4, 2013)

Very handsome!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*What a stunner.*


----------



## Danielmorgan (May 31, 2013)

the horse is doing the same for what the strong animal is meant to and you are blessed havering such a gift.. take care and keep doing great


----------



## elly87 (Mar 12, 2014)

He is amazing.. what's his name?


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

He's called Houston.


----------



## robinsons (Feb 21, 2014)

Those pets are way too cute!


----------

